# New Lathe and First Bowl!



## CodyS (May 5, 2015)

Picked up this lathe among other things yesterday, thought I'd share a pic of it and a bowl I just made. Here are some specs for the lathe - http://www.machineryhouse.com.au/W294

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (May 5, 2015)

Boy, you sure didn't let the dust settle on that new lathe! Nice bowl. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CodyS (May 5, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Boy, you sure didn't let the dust settle on that new lathe! Nice bowl. Chuck


It's settled on it now alright! But not in my lungs, the powered airfilter is great, one bit of safety gear you actually WANT to wear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 5, 2015)

Looks like your a natural! Congrats on the lathe, looks like a nice sturdy one, what's the make?


----------



## CodyS (May 5, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like your a natural! Congrats on the lathe, looks like a nice sturdy one, what's the make?


Durden, Australian made in 1996 hasn't had a bit replaced and runs like a charm! Can't fault it, I suspect it has had a pretty easy life :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2015)

"Made in Australia" that's not something we see much of here. Very cool lathe and congrats on getting after it right away. Nice bowl!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (May 5, 2015)

Nice bowl and lathe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 5, 2015)

Alright as i'm just a dumb hillbilly, and my puter skills are non-existent. What would be the max you can turn on this in inches? Don't know metric at all.


----------



## duncsuss (May 5, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Alright as i'm just a dumb hillbilly, and my puter skills are non-existent. What would be the max you can turn on this in inches? Don't know metric at all.


About 16" swing over bed (the specification says 410mm, there are 25.4mm per inch ... it's easier to just multiply by 4 and pretend the last two digits are cents.) Distance between centers is about 40" (1000mm).

_edit: it's unclear if that 16" swing is "over the bed" or "in the gap" ..._

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 5, 2015)

Nice, Cody -- and that's a cool bowl 

I can't be the only one who noticed you wrote _"among other things" ... _what else did you score?


----------



## CodyS (May 6, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Nice, Cody -- and that's a cool bowl
> 
> I can't be the only one who noticed you wrote _"among other things" ... _what else did you score?


I picked up a 14" band saw, tormek t3, 8" bench grinder with various jigs, powered air filter, drill press, a million lathe tools, pen making kits, a few chucks and other gadgets.... and some other assorted bits and bobs!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## CodyS (May 6, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> About 16" swing over bed (the specification says 410mm, there are 25.4mm per inch ... it's easier to just multiply by 4 and pretend the last two digits are cents.) Distance between centers is about 40" (1000mm).
> 
> _edit: it's unclear if that 16" swing is "over the bed" or "in the gap" ..._


I'll go out and measure it tomorrow :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 7, 2015)

Very cool Cody, let the addiction begin!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CodyS (May 7, 2015)

Just had a measure up, would be at least 420mm max dia over the bed and 830mm+ turning outboard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 7, 2015)

CodyS said:


> Just had a measure up, would be at least 420mm max dia over the bed and 830mm+ turning outboard.



You mean the headstock rotates? Even better! 

(If it does, you might consider getting something like the Nova Acruline gizzmo, it's a double-ended morse taper that makes it really simple to re-align the headstock and tailstock after outboard turning.)


----------



## David Hill (May 7, 2015)

Great bowl!
Nice machine too! Looks like from the pick that you already have an outboard tool rest--doesn't look like the headstock rotates? Either way that's still a good sized piece you might turn.
Refreshing to see things in SI units occasionally.
Looking forward to seeing more stuff!


----------



## CodyS (May 7, 2015)

David Hill said:


> Great bowl!
> Nice machine too! Looks like from the pick that you already have an outboard tool rest--doesn't look like the headstock rotates? Either way that's still a good sized piece you might turn.
> Refreshing to see things in SI units occasionally.
> Looking forward to seeing more stuff!


Yep, fixed head with outboard toolrest.

I have a piece of 800 wide ceder, considering trying to do a platter type of thing for mothers day. May be a bit of a challenge though!


----------



## duncsuss (May 7, 2015)

CodyS said:


> Yep, fixed head with outboard toolrest.



Ah ... I think I get it now, do you have a faceplate that attaches to the outboard side of the drive spindle?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CodyS (May 7, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Ah ... I think I get it now, do you have a faceplate that attaches to the outboard side of the drive spindle?


Correct :)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 9, 2015)

nice bowl and what a great lathe and tool deal you got. Thanks for sharing both.
Graybeard


----------



## manbuckwal (May 9, 2015)

Congrats Cody ! Nice work on the bowl


----------



## bamafatboy (May 10, 2015)

Congrats on the Lathe, and nice job on the bowl. What kind of wood is it made from?


----------

